# Veterinary suppliers



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Has anyone used discountpetcare.co.uk products? 

Any thoughts?

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

No but we have used Canine Chemist Direct. very good and not expensive.

Their website is www.hyperdrug.com

They will send you a catalogue.

Tel. No. 0844 7000 800


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If I was cruel enough Tony, I would suggest you tried PetMeds. :wink: 8O

We got some stuff for our old dog, who died nearly four years ago . . . and they are still pestering us with emails and dross through the post.

Can't remember how many times I have told them the old girl croaked years ago (_in other words "sod off!") _but it makes no difference.

Just a word of caution. Their stuff was very good, and competitively priced, but they are worse than the Readers Digest!!

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The thing is! they supply meds without prescriptions, unlike others 8) :?: 

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> The thing is! they supply meds without prescriptions, unlike others 8) :?:
> 
> tony


That probably means they will be fake meds then.

Have you not been following "Fake Britain?", 9.15 am BBC1

Everything is faked these days, it is unbelievable. Cancer sufferers are offered meds online which are fake. I mean, who would stoop so low to make a buck?

Edit: I have just googled them and there is doubt about them that comes from a question asked on money saving expert. Check it out.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

My wife uses InhousePharmacy.vu based in the south Pacific. The drugs are 100% genuine. A good way to tell if the drugs are a bit iffy is when the company send you viagra samples with your order. Another company she uses is Hellenia bases in the UK

Waz


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gemmy,
Yes I have used them twice and they are genuine,they take about a week in the post and come with a customs label from Jersey.

I have had advocate and advantix without prescription.

They are slightly more expensive than other sites but much better not to have to pay for a vets script.

Helen


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks Helen, it was the advocate that I was interested in.

tony


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just a tiny word of caution. There is a reason for the drugs being POM (prescription only medication). It is because they have side effects or are fairly new and so need to be prescribed under supervision.
I know it looks like a money making scam on behalf of vets but the regulation was made by the Royal Veterinary College and vets are bound by it. They must see a dog regularly before prescribing a POM.
In the case of flea treatments some breeds are very sensitive to the active ingredient and the vet would take that into consideration when recommending a particular product.
I buy my meds on line too but usually manage to chat to the vet about them before I do. They are duty bound to give you the best advice for your pet.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't worry Patp, not new to the game.  

tony


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

I use vetuk, free delivery at the moment on orders over £10. Very quick reliable service.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi i read this post with interest,our springer spaniel has been diagnosed with diabetes insipidus.He has been taking desmopressin spray from vets very expensive,it is really a human med so i am now searching the net to see if we can buy it on line.Pehaps will look at these sites.lin.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi i read this post with interest,our springer spaniel has been diagnosed with diabetes insipidus.He has been taking desmopressin spray from vets very expensive,it is really a human med so i am now searching the net to see if we can buy it on line.Pehaps will look at these sites.lin.


----------

